# Hymer B654 timeline



## Rockerboots (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, 
        i`m looking at changing my Hymer camp 51 for a Hymer B654. Can any previous owners of this model give me any Gen about it such as driving & useability.

Many thanks.  Andy


----------



## Hymerkar (Oct 13, 2011)

*Hymer 654*

Ive owned a 654 since 2003,2.5Turbo diesel fiat 1990,its been really good,had 44k on the clock when i bought her and now has about 91k [miles] we've never used the drop down bed,as we have the french bed,[not the lounge] in the back.Its good on fuel,average 28, more on a long run,but down to 24/25 towing a '51' Micra, plenty of  room inside, I made the dinette into an L shape to give more floor space, and so i could turn the drivers seat around, after fitting a swival base.I do my own servicing and repairs the Fiat is quite easy,if i can help with anything just ask,wont be as easy to park as your 51.


----------



## Rockerboots (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Hymerkar,
                   thanks for your input, i`m lookig at this one on ebay.      1992 Hymer B654 6 Berth A Class Motorhome | eBay

 It`s up for 12 grand or offers but although it seems ok, the cambelt or hab check hasn`t been done for atleast a couple of years judging from the email i recieved from the vendor so this would be taken into account.

I`m thinking of a 10 grand offer to test the water. What do you think?

The vendor doesn`t sound mechanically minded & couldn`t tell me if the fuel system was made up of Bosch or Lucas filter/pump, i would assume it`s Bosch if mine is anything to go by. Maybe you could let me know.

Off to work now thanks again. Andy


----------



## Hymerkar (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Andy, A dealer at the Shepton show in September had a '93 B654 Timeline for sale for £14,995 which inspired me to see what I would be offered for mine in part exchange just out of interest, bearing in mind, mine is a 1990 - I was offered £7,000 against a van which was £24,995!! I wasnt serious about selling, but the dealer was serious about the offer he made me.......... That was his top offer, and he hadnt looked at my van.  With that in mind I would consider £10,000 to be a reasonable first offer for a 1992 private sale, with that sort of mileage.  I have seen Fiat 2.5td's for sale in Germany with double that mileage, still going strong. 

I have had a look on ebay at the one you are looking at and it looks nice. The only thing I can see is the mirror on the bathroom cabinet is missing, but as for it being a timeline, I am not so sure, as the timeline's that I have seen have a cream front grille and white interior woodwork, but then thats only a name. (I dont know everything!)

It should be a Bosch system the same as yours, I am almost sure. I would ask when the cam belt was last changed.  If it was a couple of years ago it will probably be ok as they are recomended to be changed every 70k miles, not that I would let mine go that long. 

As for the habitation check, I think it would be difficult to find a motorhome of this age (its 19 years old) with an up to date habitation record.

Hope this  helps

Chris and Karen


----------



## Hymerkar (Oct 14, 2011)

*Hymer 654*

Also I would have thought the GVW, as in the listing would be 3500kg on the maxi chassis with 16" wheels, not 3100kg, but as i said i dont know everything.

Chris.


----------



## Rockerboots (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi Chris,
            thanks again for your input, I`ve put in an offer of 10 grand & it`s upto the seller now.

As for the name, i don`t care if it`s call the starship Enterprise (warp drive would be nice tho`) :lol-049:.  The layout is what i want & so long as the engine has got good pulling power up hills (which mine hasn`t) then alls good.

I`ll let you know how it goes but he still has 21 days left to run on the listing & it is also advertised on gumtree so i might get outbid or someone might buy it for full price but it is a buyers market especially so close to xmas.


Cheers Andy


----------



## deanotic (Oct 15, 2011)

*Ebay buying*

Hi , isn't Ebay amazingly good at extracting our hard earned cash , i bought my 1993 Hymer 594 from Ebay , it was on a buy it now of  £13,000 but i offered £11.000 and the seller accepted the offer . When i picked it up it looked ok , it was a German import and the cupboards were still full of German soap powder
and cleaning products . I had to do a few repairs to things that had been bodged in the past but it turned out ok in the end .
What i find suprising though is that we buy things off Ebay without having a good look at what we're buying and think nothing of spending thousands of pounds
just by looking at a couple of photos , I bought my Hymer this way and my car and no doubt i'll do it again .
Good luck with your Hymer , i certainly have no regrets and intend to keep mine for many years to come .
Laurie


----------



## Rockerboots (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi ,

 just had the vendor on the phone with reguard to my offer for his van & he has gone for the deal.  :banana: so that`s me sorted.

Just got to sell the old one now.  "Anyone for a Hymer camp 51".

Thanks for your post  Deanotic, he phoned just as i was reading it. could have been a lucky post.

Cheers all

Andy


----------

